# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Âu >  Tuscany, vùng đất quyến rũ nhất nước Ý

## hangnt

Tuscany, là một vùng đất rộng lớn nằm ngay trung tâm nước Ý và cũng là một trong những điểm dừng chân nổi tiếng Châu Âu. Được biết đến như quê hương của thời Phục Hưng Ý, Tuscany ngày càng ‘hút’ khách bởi hệ thống di sản văn hoá, nghệ thuật đa dạng. Rất nhiều nhà nghệ thuật, khoa học nổi tiếng đã sống ở đây như Puccini, Petrarch, Leonardo da Vinci, Michelangelo, Galileo Galilei và Amerigo Vespucci.


mỗi thành phố và thị trấn ở Tuscany đều mang những vẻ đẹp rất riêng
Vùng đất quyến rũ này được thiên nhiên ưu đãi, ban tặng nhiều thắng cảnh kì thú từ núi non, ruộng đồi ở phía bắc Lunigiana đến miền biển Maremma. Mỗi năm, Tuscany lại lôi cuốn hàng triệu du khách ghé thăm các thắng cảnh thơ mộng với hơn 120 khu bảo tồn thiên nhiên. Trong bầu không khí ấm áp quanh năm, dường như du khách bị ‘mê hoặc’ bởi những phong cảnh ấn tượng của Tuscany cùng hệ thực vật đa dạng như thông, sồi, oải hương, xạ hương, hương thảo, những vườn nho; oliu; những cánh đồng hoa đầy màu sắc và những con đường rợp bóng cây bách. Khung cảnh đó đã mang lại cho Tuscany một không khí hoài cổ và lãng mạn.


Tuscany là bối cảnh trong bộ phim “Dưới nắng trời Tuscan” (“Under The Tuscan Sun”)
Lịch sử giàu sự kiện và nền văn hóa phong phú của Tuscany đã biến vùng đất này thành một địa điểm du lịch thu hút nhiều du khách ở Ý. Thành phố Pisa với tháp nghiêng Pisa nổi tiếng thế giới, thị trấn trung cổ Siena với những lối đi nhỏ hẹp, cổ kính, thành phố San Gimignano với 72 toà tháp cao vút và Florence với những phong cảnh, tác phẩm nghệ thuật độc đáo không chỉ là sự chọn lựa của những du khách yêu văn hóa và còn của tất cả mọi người. Đặc biệt, những du khách muốn đắm mình vào lịch sử nghệ thuật châu Âu, kiến trúc thời Trung cổ, Phục hưng Ý và nghệ thuật Baroc có thể lên kế hoạch đi đến một trong những thành phố trên. 


những con đường cát ngoằn ngoèo
Có đến sáu khu vực của Tuscan được chỉ định là di sản văn hoá thế giới bao gồm Val d’Orica (2004), trung tâm văn hoá lịch sử Pienza (1996), trung tâm văn hoá lịch sử San Gimignano (1990), quảng trường nhà thờ Cathedral of Pisa (1987), trung tâm văn hoá lịch sử Siena (1995) và trung tâm văn hoá lịch sử Florence (1982).


cầu thang gạch
Cũng giống như các khu vực du lịch nổi tiếng khác, Tuscany đang ngày càng thu hút du khách mỗi năm và là điểm đến lý tưởng cho mọi du khách.

----------


## showluo

Được chụp ảnh ở đây đúng là thích
Đẹp như trong truyện tranh vậy
Tuyệt cú mèo ^^

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Công nhận chỗ này chụp ảnh thì tuyệt cú mèo
Ý đúng là nơi có kiến trúc xây dựng độc đáo

----------


## Mituot

Background quá đẹp
Chụp ảnh ở đây thì khỏi chê

----------

